# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  pictures from baz, just a few

## didier



----------


## cec1

Nice job, Diana.

----------


## SB HONEY

Great shot of Ed and DDA.  Looks like a fun gathering.  No late afternoon naps for us today so we'll see you tonight.

----------


## marybeth

is that  last pic Bev?  If so, beautiful as ever!

----------


## amyb

Right on, MB!  I agree...

----------


## GramChop

> Right on, MB!  I agree...



Me, too..!  Beautiful!!

----------


## stbartshopper

Everybody looks happy!

----------


## GramChop

> Everybody looks happy!



Which one are you and the Mrs., Hopper?

----------


## bto

Thanks, Ladies.  It was a really fun evening and I enjoyed meeting some new people.  Missy, thanks for the BIG hug via Amy.  Past week has been gorgeous here and busy!

----------


## GramChop

> Thanks, Ladies.  It was a really fun evening and I enjoyed meeting some new people.  Missy, thanks for the BIG hug via Amy.  Past week has been gorgeous here and busy!



Yay!  Hopefully she did "BIG" justice.  :)

----------


## Eric G

> 



Great shot of Bev: pretty lady!!!!

----------


## KevinS

> Great shot of Bev: pretty lady!!!!



 :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## GramChop

> Great shot of Bev: pretty lady!!!!



D'accord!  :Very Drunk:

----------


## bto

Bev is blushing....it's the lighting and Diana's excellent photography skills...trust me, but merci, mes amis.

----------


## GramChop

> Bev is blushing....it's the lighting and Diana's excellent photography skills...trust me, but merci, mes amis.



Beauty like that only comes from internal radiance, mon amie! :)

----------

